

Finding a lost dog's owner with Perl - johno215
http://perlbuzz.com/2011/11/finding-a-lost-dogs-owner-with-perl-and-wwwmechanize.html

======
iradik
Nice hack. It's funny he had to write a script to hit the web server a bunch
of times just to build a tsv file.

I wish more sites just gave you a dump of all their data.

